# Ipod AUX input install DIY



## Brycenator (May 20, 2004)

I'm sure this has been shown before on here, but I try to make a habit of doing a write up every time I do an install. And seeing as we just got a Touareg recently, now you guys have to put up with it!








I ordered the removal tools and adapter from this spockcat guy on the forums here. I haven't talk to him before but the checkout was easy and the shipping was very quick. Very nice.
You can follow his instructions on the website, but I documented some shots of my install here too. The hold ends up being a 1/4" drill bit, but I would work up to that point to make sure you don't get the hole any larger than need. Anyhow, I'm very happy with the out come! Enjoy



































































_Modified by 91_VR6 at 8:07 PM 9-9-2007_


----------



## briscowings (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Ipod AUX input install DIY (91_VR6)*

Seems pretty straight forward. About how long did it take you? 

One of these days I need to get around to that. I miss my i-Pod.
Thanks for the write up.


----------



## Brycenator (May 20, 2004)

Didn't take more than 15 minutes!


----------



## briscowings (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: (91_VR6)*

Wow 15 minutes that might actually get me off my butt and do it.


----------



## aiinfamous (Jun 1, 2011)

bump for deathcab haha


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

aiinfamous said:


> bump for deathcab haha



LOL. Was wondering if this was something I just shipped. Then saw the date.


----------



## UltraAvant (Nov 19, 2000)

spockcat said:


> LOL. Was wondering if this was something I just shipped. Then saw the date.



Could you please post part numbrs and price?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

UltraAvant said:


> Could you please post part numbrs and price?


AV-F-18. $29 including shipping within the USA.


----------



## PEsmith (Apr 7, 2017)

*Thank you!!!*

Thanks a bunch!!! I have been looking for a way to use the AUX option. I was about to just replace the whole radio


----------

